# Pair of nudes



## SENC (Aug 31, 2014)

Two nekkid cocobolo reelfoot calls (meaning no finish, just rubbed and buffed after sanding). These will continue to age and get better looking, in my opinion. The sun was very strong and direct when I took these, so I may try to get some better photos in the next few days. Comments and critique, as always, welcomed!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Aug 31, 2014)

Sexy!


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2014)

Dang it's just goofy old duck calls

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2014)

Dang it's just goofy old duck calls


----------



## SENC (Aug 31, 2014)

Made you look!


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah twice. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice naked ones..........................

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 31, 2014)

"Reel" nice pair of calls Tony, I've yet to do any Coco ones..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 31, 2014)

Wow - very nice Henry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 31, 2014)

purty just as they are --neck-ed

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Aug 31, 2014)

Beauties, cocobolo is one of my favorite woods next to birds eye yellow cedar, both full of natural resins that polish well and develop terrific patina over time

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 31, 2014)

Great looking calls. Love cocobolo! !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 31, 2014)

Nicely done, Henry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Aug 31, 2014)

Very nice calls. What did you rub with?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 31, 2014)

My critic is that they need to be burned under my supervision so send them my way. I'll even give you the pleasure of paying my shipping! 

PS, I'll send you a pic soon of how mine is coming!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 31, 2014)

fredito said:


> Very nice calls. What did you rub with?


Thanks, Fred. Just a piece of a cotton rag, probably from an old t-shirt. Fingers work, too. The idea is to get it warm to bring oils to the surface after sanding (and cleaning the sawdust off). I'll usually then let it sit for a few days before buffing.


----------



## SENC (Aug 31, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> My critic is that they need to be burned under my supervision so send them my way. I'll even give you the pleasure of paying my shipping!
> 
> PS, I'll send you a pic soon of how mine is coming!


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 31, 2014)

Your gonna be shocked when you sees hat I made it out of! 


SENC said:


> Can't wait to see it!


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 1, 2014)

Those are fantastic Henry! A very handsome pair, and beautiful wood. You asked for comments so here is mine. I have never seen Coco without a finish on it that "gets better with age". Like about all oily woods I have experience with, without a protective finish, over time the wood oxidizes and darkens and will look dead as a mullet. When I started messing with DIW I left it naked cause it took such a great polish, but those pieces are all very dark now. Coco/rosewoods behaves pretty similar. CA seems to provide the best protection for this. This may be just my anecdotal experiences, but until some one can show me an "aged" unfinished piece that looks anywhere near as good as a fresh turned piece, I'm sticking with it.


----------



## SENC (Sep 1, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Those are fantastic Henry! A very handsome pair, and beautiful wood. You asked for comments so here is mine. I have never seen Coco without a finish on it that "gets better with age". Like about all oily woods I have experience with, without a protective finish, over time the wood oxidizes and darkens and will look dead as a mullet. When I started messing with DIW I left it naked cause it took such a great polish, but those pieces are all very dark now. Coco/rosewoods behaves pretty similar. CA seems to provide the best protection for this. This may be just my anecdotal experiences, but until some one can show me an "aged" unfinished piece that looks anywhere near as good as a fresh turned piece, I'm sticking with it.



Thanks, Barry... and I don't disagree. I do, however, think for a time they age and get better as they develop that patina... but agree that eventually that goes too far and you lose all contrast. I will, at some point, probably wax them to slow down oxidation... but they will almost certainly need some light sanding and perhaps even some oil sometime in the future to restore their beauty. How long that will be depends on whether they're heavily used or sitting on a shelf.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2014)

For a minute there I though it was a Jennifer Lawrence topic....


----------



## James (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm thinking nude is a good thing. Fantastic looking calls Henry!


----------

